# Pink Ivory



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 22, 2015)

I'm sure some saw the thread where I was looking for a piece. Fortunately, @stumpjumper was able to direct me to the place that had this piece. Exhibition grade pink Ivory comes at a premium, especially when it has to be custom cut. But... The customer who wanted this approved of the piece prior to purchasing, and seems to be very pleased with the outcome.

Ca finish with a Kingwood/ABW/ph striker.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 3


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 22, 2015)

Cool striker Jonathan ! I know nothing about pink ivory but am curious as to why your client chose it?


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 22, 2015)

Well, he had a call that Ron made a while back and loved the color... So he wanted one to match it. This was the most expensive pot blank I've ever purchased, but that's what he wanted, and he paid for it up front. Got say, it was fantastic wood to turn, but I doubt there will be another.


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 22, 2015)

Nice call!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bob Palmer (Mar 22, 2015)

Very nice! Striking color!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 22, 2015)

Thats a beautiful piece of premium Pink Ivory. You did it justice too. Pucker factor goes up a bit when your spinning and expensive piece of wood huh? especially if you can't replace it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 22, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> Thats a beautiful piece of premium Pink Ivory. You did it justice too. Pucker factor goes up a bit when your spinning and expensive piece of wood huh? especially if you can't replace it.


All I saw the whole time I was turning was the $60 invoice... Not only was it hand picked, it was literally the only piece available. There wasn't a defect free piece big enough that he had in stock except that one


----------



## BrentWin (Mar 23, 2015)

Beautiful work on a unique piece of wood!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## stumpjumper (Mar 23, 2015)

Well heck boss....you went a did good!!!! Excellent piece of Pink Ivory....doesn't get any better than that. Sorry bout the price, it is costly to say the least.

As far as why to use Pink Ivory....excellent tonal quality wood and sought after in the musical industry

STUMP

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 23, 2015)

Glad it all turned out good Jonathan.


----------

